# Remote Coding for Edelberg Compliance Associates



## lgrennan (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello;  I've applied to this company for a remote ER coding postion.  Has anyone had any positive or negative experience with them?

Thank you for your response!


----------



## bekaj13 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,
  I was wondering if you had any feedback from applying with this company? I was considering applying myself
Thanks


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Feb 17, 2010)

Beka,
I have a Starter pack from them, and from the way i understand it.. They do not furnish you anything. You have to have your own computer with Internet , coding software or books. I'm not sure about insurance or anything like that. I didnt finish the Test they gave me and i didnt turn anything in, just for the fact that i cant afford to purchase my own software or books.


----------



## 01092428 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Carol Edelberg is wonderful*

Very bright lady.  while I was living in Pensacola, We listened to one of her ED coding presentations and she is amazing.


----------



## kengel1975 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Review from employee*

I contracted with them for them for quite a few months.  Seem like nice folks but..
1.  The projects are unreliable and have tons of systems issues, wrong log in info, tons of paperwork to read through for each "client".
2. The pay is really low.  Never enough for each case ( and add in all your time you don't get paid because of the above)
3. They are extremely unorganized with information, webinars and emails.

I found it not worth the money, time or energy.  There are plenty of remote places who don't bow down to their clients at the coders expense and time.  That have reliable, consistent projects and are much more organized.


----------



## lambertj (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree whole heartedly with kengel.  You will suddenly stop receiving work for a day or three and then when it all comes flooding in they expect you to bust yer hump and complete it so the precious client doesnt get behind.    And if you do get behind theyll just cut your work amount without warning.


----------



## dwezell (Dec 17, 2015)

*Remote Medical Coder*

Please be very careful about employment with Edelberg and Associates.  I have had a nightmare experience with them during Sept. and Oct.  Fast talkers promising you many things they don't delivery.  Really expect the coder to provide everything and pile on many tons of paperwork for you to figure out yourself and the pay is terrible.  They asked me to tell clients that I was working for one company when I was really working for Edelberg.  I felt really uncomfortable with some things they were asking of me.  I finally resigned and they have refused to pay me for any of the many hours I spent trying to figure out first one client in Charleston S.C. that I was told had fired Edelberg and then another client in Ohio that Edelberg was getting to change coding systems because theirs was so complicated.  Ended up training on both systems and got so frustrated I resigned.  Now they have refuse to pay me anything for my time and efforts.  All I can say is proceed with caution.   They claim to have so much experience and clients but the lack of organization certainly makes one wonder.  As a matter of fact, I was told that the head of their coding department didn't even review the coding systems of potential clients before assigning remote coders to work for them.  I find that pretty crazy.


----------

